# I love a good hack



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Courtesy of me : (excuse the WB and poor blur, cellphone cam)


<a href="http://img426.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3492thumb1ju.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img426.imageshack.us/img426/1253/img3492thumb1ju.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
<a href="http://img382.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3494thumb7at.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img382.imageshack.us/img382/4346/img3494thumb7at.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>
<a href="http://img370.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img3495thumb6zr.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/6747/img3495thumb6zr.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

Performance is mediocre, i didnt expect much more, its rather cool though, i need to get a bluetooth chip to use my phone as a remote


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Sweet that looks so cool, I want front row for my iBook


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

That's awesome...ooh and I have a bluetooth cellphone and bluetooth...this will be very sweet with my iMac G4 20" (hopefully it will work). Salling clicker is good to access normal apps but this looks so much cooler!

Good job!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

VERY VERY COOL, please share!!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

I was just reading another thread and it can't be posted on ehMac how this was done (due to forum rules). You'll have to track it down yourselves


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

PM me your email addresses.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Going to give it a shot a little later on today


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's my setup... I was waiting for CenterStage (www.centerstageproject.com) but now I can have a media centre already! (and it plays avi's too!). It's being controlled with a BT keyboard & mouse.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Performance on my mini is mediocre at best. Some significant issues with video [not even playing movies but just using the iTunes portion]. I wonder if what was leaked is a final version ripped from an iMac or a beta. The app as I used it, will be going into the TrashBin.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like a smokin program. Anyone used it with the G5 PM or PB optical out ports? If it carries the full digital experience to a reciever or direct to a digital equipped tv it could do some serious damage to DVD player sales. Why would you need a player when you can have a player and burner all in one? Could also affect sales of Elgato's EyeHome as it seems to do the same exact thing!
I'd love to get my hands on a copy to try with my Dual G5 PM... hint hint....



.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Doesn't Frontrow use Apple's DVD Player software to play DVDs? If it does, then yes, you'll get 5.1 sound out via the optical digital audio output. You just need to hook up the optical digital audio output to a set of speakers like mine or any receiver with a 5.1 decoder.


----------



## kevs~just kevs (Mar 21, 2005)

you might get 5.1, but nothing more, no DTS which I have fallen for! Unless Apple has put DTS decoders in the DVD drives?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

People, PLEASE don't give me hotmail email accounts, they bounce the files back.

.mac or gmail (or any other high bandwidth account)


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Alright! Suite Edit: LCD Soundsystem!
Daft Punk is playing at my house: MY HOUSE!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kevs~just kevs said:


> you might get 5.1, but nothing more, no DTS which I have fallen for! Unless Apple has put DTS decoders in the DVD drives?


For DTS, you might be able to get it via the M-Audio Revolution PCI card for the Mac, but I'm not sure. I know there was a couple of things that a Mac programmer told me I couldn't get with my setup, one of them being true OpenAL support for games, and that if I got the M-Audio Revolution PCI card, I could get that because it has the distinct analog channels, or soemthing along that line. But the M-Audio Revolution seems to say it supports DTS in Mac OS X 10.3 or later.


----------



## iBrodie (Sep 11, 2004)

Anyone else having issues with trying to play a dvd? I keep getting an error and when i go out of front row i is now playing full screen,


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

DVD is erroring up for me too....Not a huge deal though. MOvie trailers and iTunes work great...


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

yeah i get the same dvd error on my mini when i try to run it through front row, but still love the little app.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll hafta post pics of my setup later - it's unbelievable with FrontRow. I got an iBook G4 running it, a BT phone controlling it, and I'm working on hooking it up to a 27" Sony


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

Sweet! Got it all set up!
I had problems installing XKeys. Everytime I opened the .sit file, it would never worrk, but I managed to find a copy of it online where it opened to a .dmg file and that worked fine.

Also, is it normal that when I press F8 that the apple script editor opens? I guess it is since that's what activates Front Row?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I had the same problem with Xkeys, i think it is stuffit 10, as it opened fine with stuffit 9...


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm also finding the photos section buggy. Anyone else find that?


EDIT: Other than music, it all seems rather buggy. it always freeze on me. Perhaps I'm just being impatient...
EDIT2: Not impatient. I left it for like 5 minutes and nothing happenned...


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Haven't really checked out the photo section yet. As for your other question before about the script image poping up..you can change that icon. I am still looking for a nifty front row like icon to use, just go into the you know what ap and change its image to what ever you like if you want something that looks nicer...

EDIT: 
Just tried out the photo section and it seems alright to me..


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

it seems that Music and DVD work fine, but video and Photo will freeze on me, causing me to need to restart my Mac.

I thinbk it's because it shows a preview of what is about to be shown to me. Where there are no previews with the DVD and Music, it's easy to browse around with and is ready to play. Where the Photos and Videos show you a preview on the left, I find it freezes up. Anyone else find this?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Photo seems to work fine for me...and DVD doesn't work, but it doesn't freeze or anything, just politely states that there is an error.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

HOLY S***. THIS WAS A MAC MOMENT FOR SUREEEE!!!!!
Ok...I installed it and I'm still impressed. THIS IS SO COOL. Sorry...
Anyway, I'm having problems with music.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

if you're having problems with music then I'm very sure it means that you didn't copy that folder to the Library


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I was waiting for you to take the plunge DBeeerG! I will come on aim and see if i can help you sort out the music issues.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't try this on a G3 500 iBook. Agonizingly slow.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

comprehab said:


> I was waiting for you to take the plunge DBeeerG! I will come on aim and see if i can help you sort out the music issues.


I'm online now!


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I got a weird bug. After activating via BT (haven't tried normally yet) I completely lose the ability to minimize windows, until a restart. At one point I lost Expose as well, but that hasn't happened since


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

NOticing the same issue here.....can't minimize anything!


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

it appears to only happen when I run the applescript through Romeo...maybe the script isn't completely closing? iunno....


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Still having some problems with Romeo, could you clairify some things...
So i click add, then dialog, then what goes where?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

alright, I'll go top to bottom in the window where to create the dialog. 

-- This is the Button to Launch FrontRow --

Menu Name: Front Row

Dialog Text: Whatever You Want (doesn't matter, but put something short)

Text is An AppleScript: NOT checked

Allow Keys to Perform Actions in Dialog: IS checked

*Click on 0 Key in Box

AppleScript (right of Box): IS checked

*this goes in box below

tell application "System Events"
tell application "Front Row" to activate
key code 53 using {command down}
end tell

Thats All.


-- For Navigation --

Select phone button to be programmed from the box (ie Joystick Up)

Key press To Front App: IS checked

Select "Up Arrow" from Drop Down menu

Thats All


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> Don't try this on a G3 500 iBook. Agonizingly slow.


i did.

its slow, yes. but not agonizing.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

How do you get the remote thing... I hear you guys talking about using something called Romeo?

HELP!


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Also having problems minimizing stuff aswell... did you guys fix that?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

andrewenterprise said:


> How do you get the remote thing... I hear you guys talking about using something called Romeo?
> 
> HELP!


We're using our Bluetooth Enabled Cellphones as remotes. The one I use is a Sony Ericsson T610 (very good phone) and you can download the Romeo software from http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/11038

edit: naw, minimizing is still knackered
edit 2: apparently I just randomly regained my ability to minimize...this is weird


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

trump said:


> We're using our Bluetooth Enabled Cellphones as remotes. The one I use is a Sony Ericsson T610 (very good phone) and you can download the Romeo software from http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/11038
> 
> edit: naw, minimizing is still knackered
> edit 2: apparently I just randomly regained my ability to minimize...this is weird


Will Palm Zire 72 work?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

not with Romeo, but it will with Sailing Clicker...I haven't used this app, but it seems similar
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18500


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

I just downloaded Romeo and it's not picking up my Nokia 6670 bluetooth enabled phone? :-(


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

trump said:


> edit 2: apparently I just randomly regained my ability to minimize...this is weird


If you close a program and reopen it, that seems to fix the problem for that particular program.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Applelover said:


> I just downloaded Romeo and it's not picking up my Nokia 6670 bluetooth enabled phone? :-(


Romeo is only for Sony Ericsson phones, use Sailing Clicker (should work in theory) for anything else



Banny said:


> If you close a program and reopen it, that seems to fix the problem for that particular program.


interesting...begs the question of why I didn't try that


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

yeah, thats right-- no cokmplete reboot needed.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Ok I tried Sailing Clicker with my phone and my demo has already expired....lol. It looks like a nice app though.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Anyone know how to program Sailing Clicker with Front Row?


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

andrewenterprise said:


> Anyone know how to program Sailing Clicker with Front Row?


make the buttons on the cell phone "push" buttons on the keyboard. Like pressing 6 will execute the right arrow key, get it?


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm not wireless yet - but i'm working! works perfectly on my powerbook 1.67! i like it - now to see how it looks on a tv screen...


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

awright boys! I'm going to need some help here. Not working for me.
Followed all the detailed instructions - no hitches.
Launching it with F8 says application not running and brings up the script editor.
I'm running 10.3.9 on a dual G5 PowerMac

PM me


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

trump said:


> alright, I'll go top to bottom in the window where to create the dialog.
> 
> -- This is the Button to Launch FrontRow --
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, everything seems to be set up right now, BUT when i click "connect" in Romeo, it connects for a second and my phone says "Handsfree activated" then bam it disconnects from bluetooth.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm getting an error when communicating with iTunes, if someone has an idea can you PM me?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

RISCHead said:


> awright boys! I'm going to need some help here. Not working for me.
> Followed all the detailed instructions - no hitches.
> Launching it with F8 says application not running and brings up the script editor.
> I'm running 10.3.9 on a dual G5 PowerMac
> ...


Is it possible that Front Row will only work on Tiger?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Is it possible that Front Row will only work on Tiger?


yes, only works with 10.4.2


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

not only possible, but it IS in fact the case. don't bother.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Where must my iTunes library be to be read?


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

tedj said:


> not only possible, but it IS in fact the case. don't bother.


ok - i'm out. Will wait until I move up. damn!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

i stole this name said:


> Courtesy of me : (excuse the WB and poor blur, cellphone cam)
> 
> Performance is mediocre, i didnt expect much more, its rather cool though, i need to get a bluetooth chip to use my phone as a remote


tsk tsk...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

altrodesigns said:


> Where must my iTunes library be to be read?


~/Music


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> Where must my iTunes library be to be read?


Got the same problem. Works half of the time.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Lars said:


> ~/Music


 Not for me... I'm running my iTunes library from a FW drive, as well as my movies... I put an alias to my avi's in my "Movies" folder. There seems to be no issue here with FrontRow reading from FW...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I had it at /Music/iTunes/iTunes Music but that didn't work so i copied the folder to the Library and it works.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Okay... I figured out how to get into Front Row via Bluetooth.. and move about the options (music, vides etc) but how do i program it so that I can use. I need to write a script that tells it what to do....

an example script... this script simulates left arrow key:

tell application "SEC Helper" to simulate keyboard virtual keycode 123
return


Any Ideas for making the enter key.. and keys that scroll up and down?


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

So will the Apple remote work with this? Or is there another nice option?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

altrodesigns said:


> So will the Apple remote work with this? Or is there another nice option?


Bluetooth enables phone or PDA.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Ya, Virgin has a bad selection of phones.Any other options?


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Bluetooth Keyboard.. bluetooth PDA.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Umm, isn't there already a "BezelServices.framework" in the System > Library > Private Frameworks folder? Did you replace it?


Yes, replace the folder.

Just installed everything a few minutes ago and other the error when trying to read a DVD, everything works fine. Looks and feels smooth....very engaging eye candy! 

Going to install Romeo and see if I can get my cell phone to work...

PS. Could not get Xkeys app to install when I downloaded from MacUpdate or developer's site. Had to locate a .dmg version to properly install.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I have seen 4 people encounter this problem and they all have on thing in common- using stuffit 10 to unpack the Xkeys program. Problem can be resolved by using stuffit 9. Other option is to search the net for a .dmg of it like you and someone else had done.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

andrewenterprise said:


> Bluetooth Keyboard.. bluetooth PDA.



 The remotes much cheaper. Only $40.25 with tax and student discount. The keyboard is $69 taxes in.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

The apple remote uses Ir, so there will need to be a way to use the IR reciever (that i am ussing comes with the remote) to control your desktop.I don't know of any Aps that can be used liek Romeo and Salling clicker with Ir.... SO, this could be an option but i am not sure if the remote can be configured at this point to run with the front row hack.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I got Romeo to work with my Sony Ericsson (T610)...via bluetooth I can control certain system settings like volume, brightness. Can also control iTunes, DVD and use it as a mouse. Cannot yet figure out if it will work with Front Row. More reading required....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Working great here. I'm controlling it via BT with my Palm Tungsten via Sailing Clicker. 

For those that are using SC as well, you obviously have to add in a few scripts for up, down, enter and escape, as SC only has left and right built in. Just add a new script, copy the text from left or right and change the number to the following. It took me way too long to find out the key codes for these, so I'm posting them here to help anyone out:

Escape - 53
Return - 36
Up - 126
Down - 125
Left - 123
Right - 124


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

Ants said:


> I got Romeo to work with my Sony Ericsson (T616)...via bluetooth I can control certain system settings like volume, brightness. Can also control iTunes, DVD and use it as a mouse. Cannot yet figure out if it will work with Front Row. More reading required....


this is from a few posts back...you have to create a new menu item for Front`row and program the keys for it. When given the choice, create a new Dialog and do the following...

alright, I'll go top to bottom in the window where to create the dialog. 

-- This is the Button to Launch FrontRow --

Menu Name: Front Row

Dialog Text: Whatever You Want (doesn't matter, but put something short)

Text is An AppleScript: NOT checked

Allow Keys to Perform Actions in Dialog: IS checked

*Click on 0 Key in Box

AppleScript (right of Box): IS checked

*this goes in box below

tell application "System Events"
tell application "Front Row" to activate
key code 53 using {command down}
end tell

Thats All.

-- For Navigation --

Select phone button to be programmed from the box (ie Joystick Up)

Key press To Front App: IS checked

Select "Up Arrow" from Drop Down menu

Thats All


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> Working great here. I'm controlling it via BT with my Palm Tungsten via Sailing Clicker.
> 
> For those that are using SC as well, you obviously have to add in a few scripts for up, down, enter and escape, as SC only has left and right built in. Just add a new script, copy the text from left or right and change the number to the following. It took me way too long to find out the key codes for these, so I'm posting them here to help anyone out:
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm using an ATI Remote Wonder. Just picked it up for $20.

WORKS GREAT!!


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

I'm using my BT MX900 Mouse as my remote using ControllerMate. Works Great! I did notice problems tring to activate some iPhoto Folders and discovered that iPhoto's default is to play music from an embedded file. I used plistEdit Pro to edit iPhoto's preferences to disable the default references too play music from embedded files. You'll need to edit all "com.apple.iPhoto.plist" files on your system to prevent conficts. Works now.  The odd crash still. But all in all. I like! 
Cheers


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

trump said:


> this is from a few posts back...you have to create a new menu item for Front`row and program the keys for it. When given the choice, create a new Dialog and do the following...


Hey trump

Thanks...got my cell phone configured and it works wonderfully! Hopefully, we will see a fix for the DVD bug soon....

Cheers
Ants


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the wonder remote too! It came with my ATI Card for my PC...hmmm now I gotta try to get this to work.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

I was thinking about it today...my setup is actually _better_ than the legit version of FrontRow. It occurred to me when I was ironing my shirt on the other side of my house, but was able to change the song in iTunes, via my mobile + BT, that was playing on my speakers attached to the iBook. This feat would be impossible with the IR remote that Apple uses with the iMac. Crazy isn't it?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Just as an update for my situation, i got everything working with my BT sony Ericsson S710a, much better than the IR on the new iMacs. Can change songs from another room and without having to point my phone at my computer, its awesome!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

I noticed I had accidentally copied that folder into the framworks folder, instead of the privateframeworks folder. So I fixed that up, but am still having issues with Pictures and Moveis. Havn't tried DVD yet. Music works perfectly.

EDIT: FINALLY! Pictures Work! As do Videos. Havn't tried the DVD. From what I hear, I don't think I'll bother either.


----------



## trump (Dec 7, 2004)

there's a new version going around that has EVERYTHING you need included, and also enables the use of the DVD player in FR


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

I just deleted the last 5 posts in this thread. Please do not offer or ask for illegal software in any nature on ehMac. If we find it, it will be deleted.


----------

